# Webcam won't work



## AndreaM (Nov 26, 2006)

I bought an Emprex webcam (advertised for Windows/Mac) but it won't work. I tried downloading the 'Macam' driver from the Ecamm website but, basically, I don't know what I'm supposed to do with it. When I open the application, a small window appears but says at the bottom 'No camera selected'. Nothing I try makes any difference. Can anyone help or else suggest another webcam (which I can buy in Britain) which will work without needing to buy any other software etc?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

What kind of computer are you using? Make sure that you're plugged into a powered, USB 2.0 port.


----------



## AndreaM (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm using an iBook and the camera is connected to one of the two USB sockets at the side (I've even tried both of them). The laptop doesn't seem to sense the presence of the camera at all. Should there be a light on the camera to indicate it is on? I pressed the only button on it that I see but with no effect.


----------



## joeraymond (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that the USB ports on your iBook are not powered, meaning any devices that you plug into them need to have their own power source.  I found this out the hard way when I tried to use a USB powered external hard drive and couldn't get it to spin up.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

If you have a USB hub that can be plugged in to an external power source, you can test this.


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 26, 2006)

Did you put the Macam Component into Quicktimes folder in the Library folder?

In the Macam folder you will see an item called macam.componet

That needs to be put into Sytem/Library/Quicktime and then relaunch any application that you want to use the cam with

Hope that helps, cheers


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

I had some problems with that program.. I had to press the "play" button to start the webcam (from the macam program)


----------



## AndreaM (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. I started with the simplest first: 
eric2006 - Pressing the 'play' button had no effect. I don't have an USB Hub I can try.
joeraymond - You may well be right about the USB ports not being powered. I've only used a digital camera, with its own battery, so that might be the problem. Is there any way round this?
sirstaunch - I know I have Quicktime installed but I can't find it in the Library Folder. Do you have to go into something else first once you are in the Library folder? I notice you gave the path: System/Library/Quicktime but I was going into Finder/Library. Is this the same? If not, where do you get System from the desktop? Sorry to be so basic but I'm a relative newcomer to Macs.


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 27, 2006)

Finder/Library is usually the users path into the Library. 

This is the path to follow...

Macintosh HD/System/Library/QuickTime

Macintosh HD you will see a list of folders including Library, ignore Library and select System Folder (folder with an *X* on it).

Inside System folder is another folder called Library and there will be a long list of other. 

Locate Quicktime Folder and put Macam.component into it.

Think I should of made it clearer this time, fingers crossed, good luck


----------



## AndreaM (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, the macam.component is now in the right place! Still it doesn't work. Perhaps you could talk me through a step-by-step process as to how you would normally get an image on-screen. I have the camera connected via an USB cable, although there is nothing to suggest it is active or recognised. I then open 'macam' application and a small window appears where I would expect to see the image but, at the bottom of the window, it says 'Status: No camera'. From then on, I'm lost!


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to Hear  

I just looked at macams site and found a list of supported cams and Emprex wasn't listed. Maybe you could write to them requesting a support for it


----------



## AndreaM (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, I'll maybe try this,

Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

FYI:
If you have a firewire camcorder, it may work as a webcam in iChat, etc, without drivers.


----------



## missygp29 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry the info didn't work for the original poster, but wanted to let you know that your help sorted out my webcam/skype issues that were driving me MAD.

Thanks!


----------



## AndreaM (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello - it's me again!

I have purchased a different webcam (Logitech Notebook Deluxe) which requires the macam driver. I downloaded it again and tried to put the macam.component in the Quicktime folder as before but get a message: "macam.component cannot be moved because Quicktime cannot be modified. The previous macam.component was in there but I removed it first in case it was a different version. I can't put it back either!

Can anyone help?


----------



## AndreaM (Jan 18, 2007)

....Further to the above post, I did manage to get the macam.component into the correct folder. I can see my own moving image on the screen and the  moving image of the person to whom I'm talking on Skype but they can't see me. When I click the little camera below the small box with the other person, a smaller box is inset in the corner but it is completely black and this comes up on the other person's computer.


----------



## AndreaM (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello again - getting desperate now! Problem still remains but I've noticed that the little light on the webcam never comes on. I can get moving images of myself on my own computer but, even then, no 'live' light is on on the webcam.

Any ideas, folks?


----------



## missygp29 (Feb 11, 2007)

yep, I have the same problem - my camera works and then it disappears as soon as someone calls or I call them...

it's really annoying - please help!


----------



## AndreaM (Feb 11, 2007)

What camera are you using and are you using the macam driver?

If you ever get it working, gonna let me know how!!!


----------

